

HN "Reach" according to Alexa over last two years - chasingsparks
http://traffic.alexa.com/graph?&w=400&h=220&o=f&c=1&y=r&b=ffffff&n=666666&r=2y&u=ycombinator.com&

======
jacquesm
So, any idea what's caused the drop since about a month ?

~~~
chasingsparks
No. But I was assuming that readers and twitter repeaters are obfuscating the
true reach.

Mostly, I was interested in the semi-parabolic rise.

